# Amputation of toe



## GRANNAN (Jun 12, 2012)

Can someone help me with the correct cpt codes?
patient has a chronic ulcer of foot as well as the plantar aspect of same foot.
surgeon procedure statement is amputation of 4th toe with debridement of 4th MT head and debridement of plantar ulcer.

plantar ulcer addressed first by placing clamp in the sinus & probing wound. sinus of the ulcer was opened sharply using #10 blade. wound debrided using currette with all necrotic tissue at base of ulcer & sinus tract removed.  attention to lateral aspect of foot began. incision around base of 4th toe and extended to lateral ulcer. the phalangeal bone was transected with bone cutter and remaining part of phalangeal bone debrided using rongeur. the head of the 4th MT was also debrided using rongeur.  
i'm thinking 28150 for the amputation since phalangeal amputated & part of phalangeal was left . 11044 for the debridement of bone ( which included the planatar ulcer & MT head)

thanks.
happy coding


----------

